
A Compositional Framework for Reaction Networks - seycombi
https://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2017/07/a_compositional_framework_for_2.html
======
Lukman
Revealing quote from Baez in this article: "I’m ... eager to dig deeper into
open reaction networks. They’re a small but nontrivial step toward my dream of
a mathematics of living systems. My working hypothesis is that living systems
seem ‘messy’ to physicists because they operate at a higher level of
abstraction. That’s what I’m trying to explore."

~~~
lgas
What do you think it reveals?

------
danharaj
I really appreciate this research program. Mathematics and physics have had
such a fruitful relationship and this won't be any different. A common
language, the ability to make precise analogies. Modern science is much like
the tower of Babel, scattering the tribes with their disparate languages.
Fundamental mathematical research like this is the only chance to bring them
together.

